# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  ¿De qué forma se puede exportar?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Existen dos formas de exportar: indirecta y directa. En la exportación indirecta, existe un operador que se encarga de alguna o todas las actividades vinculadas a la exportación, asumiendo la responsabilidad de la misma. En la exportación directa, el exportador peruano trata directamente con el cliente extranjero.  
La decisión sobre la forma de exportar que debe emplear una empresa dependerá del nivel de riesgo y las oportunidades que ofrece el mercado, así como de los recursos con los que cuenta la empresa. Al inicio, las empresas procuran asumir los menores riesgos posibles (exportación indirecta), aumentando su compromiso a medida que van ganando experiencia (exportación directa).   *1.Exportación indirecta* 
La exportación indirecta es utilizada por aquellas empresas que no tienen mucha experiencia o bien están al inicio de realizar transacciones en los mercados internacionales. Algunas formas son: 
-A través de la venta a clientes nacionales, que luego exportan el producto.Es como vender a cualquier otro cliente nacional. En esta situación, es otro el que decide qué producto puede ser vendido en un mercado extranjero, asumiendo las tareas de investigación de mercados y la gestión de la exportación. 
Esta es una forma interesante de comenzar a colocar los productos propios en el extranjero. 
Es importante destacar que el productor puede luego encontrar la oportunidad de exportar directamente
-A través de intermediarios. En este caso la empresa exporta, por ejemplo, a través de una sociedad intermediaria “trading” (Compañía de Comercialización Internacional) que busca los compradores en los mercados extranjeros. 
Esta forma de exportar es utilizada por pequeñas empresas que no se sienten en condiciones de comprometerse con la exportación directa; o bien por empresas que ya exportan, pero que eligen la vía del intermediario para ingresar a nuevos mercados. 
La principal ventaja de la exportación indirecta, para una pequeña o mediana empresa, es que esta es una manera de acceder a los mercados internacionales sin tener que enfrentar la complejidad de la exportación directa.  *2.Exportación directa* 
Es la modalidad más ambiciosa, donde el exportador debe administrar todo el proceso de exportación, desde la identificación del mercado hasta el cobro de lo vendido. Las ventajas de una exportación directa son: mayor control ejercido sobre todo el proceso de exportación, potencialmente mayores ganancias, relación directa con los mercados y con los clientes. 
- Agentes. El agente es un “tomador de órdenes de compra”. Presenta las muestras, entrega documentación, transmite las órdenes de compra, pero él mismo no compra mercadería. En general, el agente trabaja “a comisión”, no asume la propiedad de los productos, no asume ninguna responsabilidad frente al comprador y posee la representación de diversas líneas de productos complementarios que no compiten entre ellos. 
Opera bajo un contrato a tiempo determinado, renovable según resultados, el cual debe definir territorio, términos de venta, método de compensación, causas y procedimientos de anulación del contrato, etc. El agente puede operar con o sin exclusividad. 
-Distribuidores. El distribuidor es un comerciante extranjero que compra los productos al exportador peruano y los vende en el mercado donde opera. Es regla general que el distribuidor mantenga un stock suficiente de productos y que se haga cargo de los servicios pre y posventa, liberando al productor de tales actividades. 
-Minoristas. El importante crecimiento comercial de las grandes cadenas minoristas ha creado excelentes oportunidades para este tipo de venta. El exportador contacta directamente a los responsables de compras de dichas cadenas. 
-Venta directa a consumidores finales. Una empresa puede vender sus productos directamente a consumidores finales de otros países. Este es un método utilizado más bien por grandes empresas.  *Fuente: Mincetur*   http://www.tlcperu-eeuu.gob.pe/downl...EXPORTADOR.pdfTemas similares: se puede injertar buganvillas La sierra puede producir US$1.000 millones en berries Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos. Artículo: Adex forma Pro-Peppers para gestionar junto al Estado peruano ingreso de ajíes y pimientos frescos a EEUU Porque se generan confusiones en la forma de expresion de las concentracion de los fertilizantes

----------

